# Qld El mío es un pequeño.



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one Saltibastard


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Top session! I dream on...


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Now you have got the bait, when are you going fishing?


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Now you have got the bait, when are you going fishing?


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good one boys


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

So the freashie stick is still fishless ole mate. Guess what, you boy got a lota people heading your way this weekend


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

So you caught a tiny fish. Bastard. :twisted:

Not sure how to cope with this....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

nad97 said:


> Guess what, you boy got a lota people heading your way this weekend


So what? Murphies is not a yak destination, it is AI territory or stinker. Just because the muppets arrive does not mean they catch fish. No secret squirrel GC crap required here. If you catch a fish share it....

Top stuff Paully, they can only get bigger from here


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

salti , great to see you taking it to higher and higher levels mate. 
living the dream
congratulations


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice first Spano Salti ,that's good mojo for the season I reckon ,.....what no pic on the beach with the hot nanna's down your end


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

salticrak said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > get a haircut
> ...


Ya got that right


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Nup, fruit toast instead


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> Yep, as soon as i'd hooked up and landed the fish there seemed to be a about 5 stinkers in the general area, remember fellas fish have fins.


Remember Fella's, Salti has lungs too. He attracted the stinky seagulls by whooping it up for about 5 minutes while landing the fish. I must say I was slightly dissapointed myself when I saw the size of it 

My Snap went 60 and my broad barred or Grey Mackerel went 65cm. 
I thought I had lost my snapper, I hooked it on my floater that had 50m of line out in 18m of water. He took me down before I could get enough line in and sure enough bricked. I free spooled the reel and peddaled back above the snag, loaded it up again and after a scary abrasive moment, bang I felt him again and he was free, only for a minute, then he became dinner 

Thanks Salti for a most enjoyable morning.

Here is my latest surf video, bits and pieces of a practice session I had at Doggy Beach last Sunday. Smashed my rudder too, it had been straightened one time too many.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Turns out my prowler is on blocks at sprockets house, rudder gone. ;-) That doggie beach, it's a bitch.


Any dog poop on it? The beach that is...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Bastard!


Ditto!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard!
> ...


Ye Gods Paully!

Thou hast raised the ire of the KING.

Beware, or die!

:lol:


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

that spano would make a great troll bait  nice fish though


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd be happy with that, Mr crack, well done ...... YOU BASTARD!!!!! 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yes nice work Salti and Sprocket we all knew it would happen Salti. Its a bit like a golf swing "see it, feel it, and trust that it will happen. I reckon the first of many. My monies on the King Carnster this Sunday to respond to the challenge  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

ant said:


> Oh yes nice work Salti and Sprocket we all knew it would happen Salti. Its a bit like a golf swing "see it, feel it, and trust that it will happen. I reckon the first of many. My monies on the King Carnster this Sunday to respond to the challenge
> 
> Cheers
> Ant


El mio será grande, espero!
Pero creo que será el de ANT o quizas el de Rodpac.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> El mio será grande, espero!
> Pero creo que será el de ANT o quizas el de Rodpac.


Bloody Mexicans. Talk English! (please)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > El mio será grande, espero!
> ...


Not Mexican Trev, Spanish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris
Spanish is the main language of Mexico, all of Central and most of South America (Brazil is Portuguese). (from Wiki "Spanish is the de facto national language of spoken by the vast majority of Mexicans..."


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Chris
> Spanish is the main language of Mexico, all of Central and most of South America (Brazil is Portuguese). (from Wiki "Spanish is the de facto national language of spoken by the vast majority of Mexicans..."


Yeah Trev true that.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

carnster said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Chris
> ...


hahhaha ^ gold!


----------

